# Restoration



## aaronsmum (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi all I'm new to the site and I'm hoping to get ideas.
As a surprise I'm wanting to get my husband '65 GTO running again this Spring. It's been sitting in the garage for the past 10-12 years. Cosmetically it has no rust or dents. The main thing it needs is a new rag top and the motor for the top. Can someone point me in the general direction as to where I could find a good parts site but maybe one that doesn't cost an arm and leg?

Thank You!!

Jenny :seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jenny,

Here is a thread with classic GTO website links,


----------



## aaronsmum (Jan 16, 2005)

WOW!! Thanks Randy looks like I got some reading ahead of me!

Thanks again!

Jenny


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

Ames performance or year one would be your best bet for a pump or motor or line kit. My 1967 is a hydraulic system, I think the 65 is the same.
As for the top, most auto upholstery shops will do an install. If I remember right I paid about $800.00 for a new top with install about 2 years ago.


----------



## aaronsmum (Jan 16, 2005)

OK! Thank You!

Jenny


----------

